# soll Akku raus bei Netzbetrieb ?



## ameise11 (23. Juni 2013)

hallo freunde, 

ich wollte mal fragen , ob ich meinen li-ionen akku dem dem lenovo Z580 beim netzbetrieb rausnehmen soll oder nicht ?

ich habe dazu einiges gelesen ,aber keine abschliessende antwort gefunden. was meint ihr ?


grüße


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

Ist nicht notwendig, kannst du ruhig drinnenlassen.


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weis gibt es bei Lenovo eine Software bei der du einstellen kannst, das der Akku nur auf 80% geladen wird, dann bist du wirklich auf der sicheren Seite, denn dauerhaft auf 100% tut den Akkus nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2013)

Lenovo und die anderen Top Hersteller haben alle so eine Ladelogik schon integriert.
Das man das bei den Thinkpads extra nochmal einstellen kann ist ein reines Goodie.
Sobald 100% erreicht ist, wird nicht mehr geladen und erst bei ~90% (durch die Selbstentladung) fängt er dann wieder an.


----------



## ameise11 (23. Juni 2013)

soll man den stecker aus dem laptop entfernen,wenn er 100 % geladen hat oder kann man ihn drinlasen ?
wie soll man sich da richtig verhalten ?
ich nutze oft das netz und wenig den akku .

gruß


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. Juni 2013)

Du kannst den Stecker drann lassen


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

ameise11 schrieb:


> hallo freunde,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen , ob ich meinen li-ionen akku dem dem lenovo Z580 beim netzbetrieb rausnehmen soll oder nicht ?
> 
> ...


 

Wenn das Netzeil angeschlossen ist dann ja, raus nehmen!


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzeil angeschlossen ist dann ja, raus nehmen!



Warum das denn?


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn?


 
Denn davon geht der Akku schneller kaputt. Da der Akku bei Netzbetrieb zwischen durch immer mal wieder geladen wird, empfiehlt es sich bei reinen Netzbetrieb den Akku zu ziehen. Ansonsten würde sich dessen Lebensdauer verkürzen.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

Also mein Notebook steht im Büro meist 8h+ täglich auf einer Dockingstation (die ist ja auch ein Ladegerät) und das seit ca. 2 Jahren. Nehme ich das Ding mit, und trenne es vom Strom, hält der Akku locker noch 6h durch. Ich kann da keine Verschlechterung feststellen.


----------



## ameise11 (24. Juni 2013)

also, damit ich das richtig verstehe,da es verschiedene meinungen dazu gibt.

wenn der laptop 100 % geladen hat,soll man den netzstecker aus dem laptop abnehmen ?

ich habe gelesen ,dass die akkus so um die 500 - 1000 ladungen halten. dazu zählt auch das laden 
von 60 % bis 100% , nicht nur 0 %- 100 % .

bei mir ist der akku aber wieder nach 2 h leer. damit komme ich so im schnitt zu 2 ladungen pro tag .
im ergebnis würde dann mein akku höchstens 1 jahr halten !?


gruß


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2013)

Es gibt die uralten Akkus mit einer miesen Ladelogik und es gibt Aktuelle die jeder Lithium-Akku hat.
Die schalten bei 100% ab und laden dann erst wieder unter einem gewissen Schwellenwert.
Wenn der Akku immer am Netz hängt wird er also erst wieder geladen wenn er durch seine Selbstentladung so viel verloren hat das es Notwendig ist nachzuladen.
Meistens ist das irgendwas mit 90%
Du kannst den Laptop ruhig immer angesteckt lassen.
Dein Handy wird auch nicht permanent geladen.
Stecks mal über die Nacht an und du wirst in der Früh schon irgendwas mit 99 oder 98% Akkuladung haben.
Da hat die Ladelogik auch aufgehört zu laden und es läuft dann über den Akku.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juni 2013)

Das wusste ich noch gar nicht danke für Deine Hilfreichen Tipps @Abductee


----------

